# I think i am a total FA



## sophie lou (Jan 11, 2013)

I have three people in my life who i am intimate with and they all know about eachother now. Two of them are internet friends who i only see online one is my partner and all three are big. When i was first chatting online i got talking to another girl who was really into me. We had chatted and flirted for quite a while before getting more intimate and i always imagined her being the same size as me because she always liked the way i described my fatness. I was shocked when we first spoke on cam becuse she was absolutely tiny with bearly an ounce of fat on her. After that i had problems trying to be intimate with her because she Just wasn't my type.

Has anyone else had this happed to them


----------



## fritzi (Jan 11, 2013)

sophie lou said:


> I have three people in my life who i am intimate with .... Two of them are internet friends who i only see online



 ... sorry for the stupid question, maybe I'm out of touch with times - but from my understanding of the English language 'to be intimate with' means to have actual physical contact with a person. 

How is that supposed to work online? - knowing that this might lead to a discussion whether there can be intimacy in cyber- or phone sex....


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Jan 11, 2013)

You are attracted to whoever sends your heart (or lower bits) into a flutter.  

Sounds like you have a type, and that type isn't skinny


----------



## Blockierer (Apr 28, 2013)

I think you are a fatsexual person.  There is nothing to worry about and nothing to apologize for. To answer your question, as a "total FA" myself I don't know how often I've had decided too thin for me.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 28, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that at all! =3 I like people of all shapes and sizes but I am always drawn to chubby boys!


----------

